# Sinking Cover



## BaitCaster (May 9, 2011)

I have an old pallett leaning against my garage that I want to sink as a fish attractor. I figure I will just tie one or two cement blocks to it and throw it over the side at a predetermined location. Anybody ever do this? Any tips?


----------



## KMixson (May 9, 2011)

Is it wood? Never heard of using pallets as fish cover. Seems to me that as the nails holding it together rust away it would fall apart. I have heard of using Christmas trees a lot.


----------



## fender66 (May 9, 2011)

The nails will eventually rust and it will come apart. No idea how long it will take, but it will happen. Good idea though.

If you can figure out a way to strap it together with something that will not degrade in the water...it will last longer.


----------



## Brine (May 9, 2011)

I don't see the value of sinking just one unless you attach something to it. You could screw in some pvc, bamboo etc... around the edges to make more of a cube shape, and with all of the tie down points, maybe something creative in the middle. 

I've seen pics of guys using 3 of them to make a tent out of them, then tying branches etc.. to the sides. 

Check out all of the google images and you'll probably find a winner. 

If I were to offer you a tip, I'd say make sure your dropping it in a place where fish will use it. I've seen guys go through a bunch of work to simply drop them out randomly not knowing what's below them, and they wonder why the cover never produces fish. :roll:

Were it me, I'd be looking for flats/secondary points that extend to deep water/channels and place them at the edge. Most guys would ride right over the spot and never fish it. Make sure you gps the spot! :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 10, 2011)

Make sure its in a legal area/private waters. If I saw someone throwing their crap into my local lake for any reason I'd be calling the cops and blocking the launch until they got there.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 10, 2011)

I have sank all sorts of stuff to make "reefs" - pallets are good - get three and make the tent 

A few cinder blocks (or even old brake rotors :wink: ) will do the trick

They will last for at least 4-5 years depending on how deep - maybe much longer


----------

